# Introducing Neptune



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

So....erm....being in a Petco when they get their shipment of betta fish in is dangerous. Ridiculously dangerous. Stupidly dangerous. Especially when you have a temporary tank set up on your kitchen counter to quarantine plants in, and those plants haven't arrived yet.


Um...looks like I'm going to have to figure out another container for those plants...


So, yeah. Neptune is my new Rosetail that I fell in love with. I've not seen him flare, but just from what I have seen I already can clearly see he's at 180 on his caudal fin. I also really like his coloration - we'll see what happens when he colors up a little more. :-D



I'll have better pictures as soon as I have Neptune in his temporary home. (I'll have to work on moving both Neptune and Callisto into a divided 10gal - and leave the 5gal tanks for a couple of other boys I'll be getting a little later on.) Everything is set up - but I did a complete water change in the 5gal he's going into after I'd dumped a crapload of old Aqueon Pellets in the tank a couple days ago with some API QuickStart in the hopes of getting a cycle going (wasn't sure if my other boys might be coming sooner). Seeing as that STINKS - I dumped all the water and started again. Water is coming up to temp now, then I'll acclimate Neptune.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Pretty!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

One last photo before he starts acclimating to the tank:


----------



## Abhinand (Jan 10, 2015)

Cool hes looking awesome. Btw u ppl talk abt these petsmart and petco and walmart stuff. Are they in India too?


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

@Cowboy - Thanks! It was between this guy and a guy that looked a lot like him, but had more coppers instead of pinks. I liked the other guy's coloration....but Neptune was moving better. This *COULD* have been that they had *JUST* been put in their cups, but I didn't want to take that risk for the cost of a rosetail betta. (The store associate literally was letting me look at the guys that had just come in while still in their methylene blue shipping packets - and then putting the guys I was interested in into cups. I didn't even see the whole shipment, she started unpacking the tail types I thought I might like first.)

@Abhinad - Thanks to you too! As for Walmart, Petco, Petsmart...I'm not sure. Walmart I doubt it. Its an.....everything store that I'm pretty sure only exists in the USA. Petco and Petsmart are big-chain pet stores, so they may be in other countries as well. I'm just not sure which ones or what their distribution is.


----------



## Abhinand (Jan 10, 2015)

Ooh. Here most of the people dont have knowledge in fishes. When i bought my betta,i asked is it a double tail or halfmoon? They said its a fighter fish. I asked if it is stressed because it is black, they said they dont know. I asked what gender they are. And they said they dont knoe. They also kept 2-3 bettas together with a load of guppy young adults.
I wish there was petco/petsmart here..


----------



## Abhinand (Jan 10, 2015)

I cant wait for my betta to be healed in his QT ..


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Beautiful fish, almost exactly the same color as my former CT Neptune


----------



## Cey (Jan 15, 2015)

Love the colors and the name! Very fitting. And yes, going into Petco when they get their betta shipments is incredibly dangerous.  I always get stuck looking at them and have to pry myself away.


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

Gorgeous! He has "lips"!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks like an RT brother of my SD male Nereus....before the goober decided his fins were lunch >>;


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Haha - so...

I'll have to try to get a picture of Neptune in his new home (his temporary tank has no lighting so that's a little tricky) - but shy as he is he seems to be settling in!

Walked into the kitchen and took a look at his tank, he's got a HUGE bubblenest going around his IAL leaf. Wasn't expecting to see that so soon - especially as my other guy really doesn't build them much at all.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Crossroads said:


> Looks like an RT brother of my SD male Nereus....before the goober decided his fins were lunch >>;


I just clicked on the link to your betta blog to try to see a picture of Nereus....didn't see him there. However, I did see that one of your marbles looked almost exactly like my other guy did before my guy....well....marbled! (And marbled he did!)


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

http://bettapack.tumblr.com/tagged/nereus
There ya go! Quickest way to find my guys is to type /tagged/(name of fish here) :>
and oh? which dude?


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Aristodemos I think? Doesn't look EXACTLY the same, but really similar! Callisto (My guy) marbled like crazy though, and was only really white and black for like....2 days.

Below are pictures from Callisto on the day I got him, and the most recent picture I've taken.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

So - Neptune's current tank has no light, so I brought a goose-neck lamp over to take some pictures after approx 24 hours in-tank.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Soooooo...*cough* *cough* *clears throat* I...um...just introduced you to Neptune yesterday.....can I introduce you to Enceladus too?

Neptune's mouth is too small to eat any of the pellets I have, even after soaking and splitting them. So - I went to my local petco (different one than yesterday, when I was out with friends) to pick up some food that he may be able to eat. And...made the mistake of looking at the bettas. I've been drooling over blue butterflies for a while now. And...guess what happened...

I'll have more pictures when I get Enceladus fully set up and settled in.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

However, Enceladus' adoption has me trying to figure out next steps. The last 24 hours brings me from 1 betta on hand with 2 coming when weather allows for shipping to 3 on hand with 2 *still* coming when weather allows for shipping.

Enceladus will be in a large critter keeper (don't worry - I already have a heater) until I decide what I want to do for a tank. I could either:
A) Divide the 10gal I was going to divide for Callisto and Neptune 3 ways and put Enceladus in there as well. Pulsar and Nebula will get the 2 5gal tanks when they arrive. Not liking this idea as much.

B) Divide the 10gal for Neptune and Enceladus - and keep Callisto where he is (Callisto's tank is ALMOST CYCLED after all, and he's comfortable there). Divide the other 5gal for Pulsar and Nebula when they arrive. Tempting idea - 5 gal is smaller than I'd *like* to divide.

C) Keep with original plan of Putting Callisto and Neptune in the 10gal divided 2 ways, the 2 new guys in the 5gals, and get another small tank to keep Enceladus in my bedroom.

D) Hell - as long as I'm considering buying more tanks, I could buy another 10 gallon for Pulsar and Nebula and split THAT while Petco has it's $1 per gallon on.

E) If I'm considering buying a tank to split - why not go BIG! I could get a 20 Gal Long and divide it for EVERYONE if I do it in the next week!

So....um....yeah. Decisions.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Aaaaand - Here's Enceladus. Excuse the bubbles.


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow @greenapp1es your boys are gorgeous!! Going into Petco is so painful now that my tank is maxed out   I'm so jealous that your boy has already made you a bubble nest! I've had my boys a little over a week (divided 10 gallon 2 boys) and no bubble nest yet  boo


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Haha Nikki, don't feel bad. I've had Callisto (current profile pic) since Thanksgiving and the most I've gotten from him in terms of a bubblenest is a half dozen scattered bubbles by his IAL and and an occasional short line along the side of his tank. Some boys just don't make-em the way the others do.

And thanks! I'm just lucky I still had space, even if I have to be a little bit creative with what I do next now.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Good looking bettas! I'm lucky my nearest Petco is an hour and a half away bc the last time I was there they had some beautiful half moons. I was just lucky my new king had already chose me and I was on my way out lol


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

lol I just hope one of my boys will decide to make one


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

So - here is Enceladus from this morning...

So far he's still super-shy, and loves his plants. He hasn't figured out that I'm the food-giver yet. This makes for some interesting reactions when I feed him - such as grabbing his pellet when he sees it and darting to the plants at the bottom of the tank to eat. Then, when he's done he'll come up looking for more. Cutie...


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Well, at least I have one boy who will flare for me! FLARE, NEPTUNE, FLARE! Show that reflection who's boss! ^_^


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow gorgeous Neptune!


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Ooh, I like his colors and the dots on his dorsal fin. It also looks like he has blue lipstick x)


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Here's dinner-time with super-shy Enceladus:

https://flic.kr/p/qRJ9e7


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, your new boys are gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Enceladus is too cute
Food?
Mine!
RUN AWAY!
....Food?


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Crossroads said:


> Enceladus is too cute
> Food?
> Mine!
> RUN AWAY!
> ....Food?


I know, right! I thought that was too adorable not to get a short clip of.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

You want a flare pic of Neptune? I know you want a flare Pic of Neptune!

(Hopefully, I'll have a short video clip available later tonight as well)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Neptune is beautiful. I love his colours. He is a very handsome fish.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

As promised - video of Neptune flaring!
https://flic.kr/p/pWaPHo

AAAAAAnnnd....Bonus video of Enceladus flaring! LOLOLOL, I should have named Enceladus "Spaz". At least I know he's a halfmoon though! (Also, please excuse Enceladus' messy tank. That kid is a pooping machine.)
https://flic.kr/p/pWaVBY

I would put video of Callisto flaring up for good measure, but.....Callisto doesn't really flare.


----------



## violettec (Jan 3, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> You want a flare pic of Neptune? I know you want a flare Pic of Neptune!
> 
> (Hopefully, I'll have a short video clip available later tonight as well)


Handsome guy. I have one of those floating mirrors and will try it out this weekend with my betta.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Some new pics of Neptune Looking Pretty:


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

And Enceladus! This guy is so much fun!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Aaaand....with all the attention the new boys are getting, someone's been feeling left out. Callisto wants to remind you all that he's *still* my Mamma's Boy.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Enceladus has got some color spreading further back through his fins. I'm really hoping he stays my blue butterfly. I'll be really sad if that goes away.



















Meanwhile: Neptune's intent on keeping his mysterious mirror-boy in line!


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Greenapp1es said:


> Enceladus has got some color spreading further back through his fins. I'm really hoping he stays my blue butterfly. I'll be really sad if that goes away.


Enceladus reminds me a lot of my Magellan over here, who held a stable tri-band for four years. ...He just went through a mid-life crisis and decided to revisit his crazy tie-dye 60's. :shock: :shock: :shock: /facepalm

Hang in there, Callisto! You're still the first!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Zhylis said:


> Enceladus reminds me a lot of my Magellan over here, who held a stable tri-band for four years. ...He just went through a mid-life crisis and decided to revisit his crazy tie-dye 60's. :shock: :shock: :shock: /facepalm
> 
> Hang in there, Callisto! You're still the first!


....Wow, yeah. If I didn't know better I might think that Enceladus and Magellan were from the same spawn. I know they're not, as Enceladus is just a little squidget of a guy still, but....crud. There definitely is a resemblance there.

Looks like my guy's got his "tye-dye" starting early though. >.<

Oh well. Still a really pretty kid.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Too funny, great share


----------

